# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Lenda Murray

## Polyneikos

Η πολλάκις εστεμμένη Ms Olympia Lenda Murray θεωρείται απο πολλούς και δίκαια η "Σιδηρά κυρία" του γυναικείου αγωνιατικου bb.
Δεν είναι μόνο ότι έχει κερδίσει *8 φορές το Ms Olympia* αλλά παράλληλα η ομορφια της, η καλαισθησια των μυών της, η τέλεια φόρμα που που συνηθως έπιανε καθως και η αρχοντια που εβγαζε στην σκηνη την καθιερωσαν σαν την πιο επιτυχημενη γυναικα bodybuilder.

H αγωνιστικη της πορεία:

    * 1985 NPC Michigan State - 4th
    * 1985 NPC Eastern Michigan - 1st
    * 1986 NPC Michigan - 3rd
    * 1986 NPC Ironwoman Michigan - 3rd
    * 1987 NPC Michigan - 3rd
    * 1987 NPC North Coast - 2nd
    * 1988 NPC Michigan - 1st
    * 1989 NPC Junior Nationals - 1st (HW and Overall)
    * 1989 IFBB North American Championships - 1st (HW and Overall)
** 1990 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1991 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1992 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1993 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1994 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1995 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st*
    * 1996 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd
    * 1997 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd
** 2002 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st (HW and Overall)
    * 2003 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st (HW and Overall)*
    * 2004 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd (HW)

Πραγματικη η επιτομη του γυναικείου bodybuilding !

----------


## ioannis1

γυναικαρα.  :02. Affraid:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και πολυ καλη αθλητρια, 20 χρόνια αγωνιστικη πορεία  σημαινουν διάρκεια και δειχνουν την ποιοτητα της.   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η απόλυτη γυναίκα Bodybuilder  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Lenda Murray σε προσφατες φωτογραφίες, λέει τα μυστικά στον Brandon Curry στο πως θα φτάσει τα 8 Οlympia!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακόμη και σήμερα διατηρείται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και έχει θηλυκοτητα και δείχνει πιο νεα για την ηλικία της 
Και στις μερες των τίτλων Ολύμπια διατηρούσε θηλυκες γραμμές παρα την μυικότητά της  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## charchar

Είχα τη χαρά και την τιμή να τη γνωρίσω από κοντά στο NPC Wings of Strength στο Βουκουρέστι, το Νοέμβριο του 2018 !

----------


## Polyneikos

Η απίστευτη Lenda!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Johnnie77

Φοβερή η τύπισσα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Lenda Murray - Cory Everson - Sharon Bruneau!

----------


## Johnnie77

Απίστευτα κορμιά!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις 22 Φεβρουαρίου, είχε τα γενέθλια της, έγινε 60 (22 Φεβρουαρίου 1962)
Ηappy Birthday Ms 8x Olympia, Lenda Murray! 

(Kατά την άποψη του γράφοντος ,  μαζί με την Cory Everson που ενώ είχε λιγότερους τίτλους, είχε πολύ μεγάλο Influencing στην ενασχόληση των γυναικών στην προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις, οι 2 πιο επιτυχημένες γυναίκες bodybuilders)


​

----------


## Polyneikos

*Lenda Murray!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Lenda Murray!

----------


## Polyneikos

Lenda Murray, στα πρώτα της χρόνια!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

